# Waterproofing wood tank?



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sure this has been talked about already, but with the risk of being yelled at...

Any ideas on the best way to water proof a wood tank? 

I have aquired a beautiful 2 level book cabinet with glass fronts on it. I would love to turn it into 2 seperate vivariums. I just need to know the best/safest way to keep the wood from rotting from the water. Probably no water features other than tiny pooling areas, but I will be connecting my mist king system up to it. This means it will be wet inside and very humid as the ventilation will be minimal (need to cut holes and place screen in it).

Just going to do the expanding foam backgrounds, but would need to water proof the wood before that goes in and after I have cut all the holes.


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Im needing some help with this same issue. My thoughts were to coat the inside with the rubber spray coat (similar to rhinolining). 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

People the in the aquarium hobby use an epoxy or marine paint to make wooden aquariums.


----------



## Roadkillstewie (Feb 15, 2012)

Fiberglass/Resin, Drylock?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80290-290-gal-peruvian-biotope-pauldarium.html and http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52841-300gal-paludarium-project.html both deal with waterproofing.

Jake


----------



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for the quick info!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

us composites is a great site for shopping for epoxy or fiberglass. just my 2 cents but i would definately glass the seams. keep us in on the build. thanks,steve


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to be looking into a polyurea spray coating (I'm going to see what the local rhino liner applicator can do.)

I'm also considering epoxy or trying out Drylok, but drylok just doesn't seem as reliable.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I personally have used polyurea in ponds, the problem is the mixtures people use on truck beds are not UV stable and will become brittle over time. I highly suggest a good epoxy paint like Pond Armour. Plus, it'll be cheaper and nicer. Trust me on this.  



parkanz2 said:


> I'm going to be looking into a polyurea spray coating (I'm going to see what the local rhino liner applicator can do.)
> 
> I'm also considering epoxy or trying out Drylok, but drylok just doesn't seem as reliable.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

You could also use several coats of polyurethane, provided it's all covered up (protected from the light, which will break it down).


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally use epoxy directly on the wood (us composites), and then mount a foam "false wall" (built on eggcrate) over it so that the epoxy is not exposed to light.


I haven't tested it for very long and my build is open air so it breathes way better, but under tests/etc, its going very well


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I wrote up a reasonably comprehensive thread on this topic a few years ago. I thought I'd posted it on dendroboard but can't seem to find it now, so here it is from another forum:

How to waterproof a plywood aquarium

Hope that helps.


----------

